

Remember Microsoft's $80M color? Let's put that to the test. - iamcalledrob
http://eightymillion.heroku.com/

======
johng
You could talk about the point more, I went through 18 iterations and never
found the "$80M" color -- which is what I wanted to see in the first place.

There is no right answer or wrong answer, or end of the tunnel, or goal. There
should be.

------
btilly
I would be interested to see an analysis of how frequently people prefer the
color on the right over the color on the left, independent of what those
colors are.

There is a bunch of research indicating that people's attention is drawn to
the right and they are more likely to like things that appear on the right.
(It has been verified that this preference switches for left-handed people.)
And I'm curious how strong the bias proves to be in such a simple neutral
test.

~~~
iamcalledrob
Good point, I will update it right now so it logs this data too :)

------
iamcalledrob
Just to let you guys know, I'm the author of this little experiment.

I'll publish any findings that this project generates under Creative Commons,
of course.

If anyone has any ideas on how to improve this, or the data being collected,
I'd be super happy to read it :)

~~~
Terretta
The phrase "let's see if they're right" implies a reward, but none is
apparent.

Voters need to feel they're achieving some progress towards a goal, visibly
refining a dataset (zeroing in), or learning something, other than just the
cheery counter at top right.

Otherwise you're essentially measuring how many altruistic clicks till a
person gathers they won't personally benefit from clicking more.

------
rajat
Basically we just keep going until we feel foolish and give up?

------
mwerty
There is a lot of priming going on.

